
New Zealand's Shotover Jet Boat - codezero
https://www.shotoverjet.com
======
codezero
Randomly came across this again today, I rode in one of these in a lake in New
Zealand when I visited, the river looks like a lot of fun.

Here's a direct shot to a Youtube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4PBIuJT4Iw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4PBIuJT4Iw)

